

Charlie Munger: The Psychology of Human Misjudgment - alexjmann
http://vinvesting.com/docs/munger/human_misjudgement.html

======
tvchurch
Poor Charlie's Almanack (<http://tinyurl.com/poorcharliesalmanack>) is worth
every penny.

Everyone should read that book.

~~~
falsestprophet
The notes from this speech don't do Charlie Munger justice. Read the book: its
like the speech but coherent and comprehensive.

